# aal zubereiten



## powermike1977 (7. August 2004)

moin!
ich habe leider keinen raeucherofen. deswegen wollte ich mal wissen, ob mir einer von euch evtl. ein gutes rezept fuer aal empfehlen kann?
danke schon mal,
mike


----------



## petipet (7. August 2004)

*AW: aal zubereiten*

Hallo powermike 1977,

Aal häuten, salzen, in Mehl wenden und in Butter braten. Ich finde es legger.

Gruß...Peter:m 

P.S. Dazu esse ich am liebsten Pellkartoffeln und grünen Salat.


----------

